

What if a template turned into a function, whose job was to render itself? - blasdel
http://wiki.github.com/hlship/cascade

======
jerf
"What if a template turned into a function, whose job was to render itself?"

Numerous web frameworks already work this way. I remember the flash of
realization I got when I realized that ASP worked this way.

No, not ASP::Net... ASP. Back in 1998 or so. It had an include call that
allowed you to pass parameters into the target file. It wasn't _emphasized_
that this means it's a function, but it was.

(Yes, having a full functional environment for your functions would have some
benefits.)

